# Eumelia Arias duo



## Achamore (Feb 20, 2017)

Bought these from Peruflora 2 years ago, first blooming for both plants.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 20, 2017)

Lovely color


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 20, 2017)

The taller one is fabulous!


----------



## PaphLover (Feb 20, 2017)

SlipperKing said:


> The taller one is fabulous!





I agree! Gorgeous!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Feb 20, 2017)

Nice. If the taller one holds the shape of the petals it would be awardable. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## orchid527 (Feb 20, 2017)

The one on the right is really nice. I think you have a winner. Mike


----------



## abax (Feb 20, 2017)

Both flowers are gorgeous...the color is spectacular and
great form for first bloom. I have one in spike now for the
first time and I hope it's as lovely as your flowers.

*it's that magic water I tell ya!

BTW how are you and your family...and the cows?


----------



## Achamore (Feb 21, 2017)

abax said:


> *it's that magic water I tell ya!
> 
> BTW how are you and your family...and the cows?



The cows are fine, and we're about to start making ice cream commercially, as well as selling our milk in glass bottles. Not homogenised, so the cream will float. Also now selling our orchid essences to mainland China. I get a real kick out of that development.


----------



## e-spice (Feb 21, 2017)

Wow - those look great.


----------



## eteson (Feb 21, 2017)

Both two are very nice with a very good color, but the one in the right would be really good if it can keep that nice shape.


----------



## Secundino (Feb 21, 2017)

Lovely plants!


----------



## Achamore (Feb 21, 2017)

eteson said:


> Both two are very nice with a very good color, but the one in the right would be really good if it can keep that nice shape.



Sadly, last night a slug in the greenhouse voraciously nibbled one of the petals and the dorsal sepal of the one with the better shape. At least I took the photo before that happened..!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2017)

I hate slugs!


----------



## abax (Feb 21, 2017)

Everybody hates slugs! Don, Diatomaceous Earth scattered around the
greenhouse floor and on benches is a pretty good slug whammy...orthene granular 97% is a good first knock down as well.

Congrats on the ice cream business and the real milk with cream. The Japan market is quite active in the orchid essence business. The
company I use is Shiseido. Look 'em up. Might be another market
for you there.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 22, 2017)

Lovelies!!!! Has the one to the left been open earlier (= longer)? Jean


----------



## Secundino (Feb 22, 2017)

Oh my ... Just wrap a little bit of cotton around each spike and they have no chance as long as the cotton is dry. So easy and so effective.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 22, 2017)

According to Shiseido, the Western palette cannot appreciate the essences.


----------



## Achamore (Feb 22, 2017)

Secundino said:


> Oh my ... Just wrap a little bit of cotton around each spike and they have no chance as long as the cotton is dry. So easy and so effective.



That's a great idea I have never heard of before - thank you..!


----------



## Achamore (Feb 22, 2017)

abax said:


> The Japan market is quite active in the orchid essence business. The company I use is Shiseido. Look 'em up. Might be another market
> for you there.



Angela, you're confused by the term "essence". Shiseido might use the term to refer to fragrance, but we mean something else. Our products are of the same genre as Bach Flower Remedies. And yes, Japan is a big market for flower remedies too. We have a very good Distributor there. 

Our products convey some of the Chi / bio-electric quality of the orchids in the liquid, and no fragrance at all.


----------



## Don I (Feb 22, 2017)

Very pretty.
Don


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 22, 2017)

I like the one on the right, also - it is too bad about the slug.


----------



## abax (Feb 22, 2017)

Ah thanks for the clarification Don.

Eric, I know what that Japanese Company thinks, but they're wrong. I have a friend who visits Japan often and
always brings a bottle of Tentatrice (perhaps the wrong
spelling...means temptress in French) back for me and
when I wear it, I get lots of sniffs and compliments. However, the scents are delicate compared to very loud
dept. store perfumes.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 23, 2017)

fabulous colour and shape, esp the right


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Feb 24, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## Cosmic Orchid (Feb 25, 2017)

They are stunning!


----------



## eaborne (Feb 27, 2017)

Excellent!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 1, 2017)

Great color from kovachii!
Mine had much paler color, basically schlimii color. lol


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Mar 2, 2017)

Love them. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Carkin (Mar 2, 2017)

They turned out beautiful!! I hope mine will bloom like those. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamlet (Mar 2, 2017)

As everyone else has said, the one on the right is a keeper! Very beautiful flower and great colour.


----------



## orcoholic (Mar 2, 2017)

Both are nice and well grown. The taller one is as good as I've ever seen.


----------



## blondie (Mar 5, 2017)

two lovely fowers great plants two


----------

